# Writing help - Stages of weight gain to become BBW



## kronostar (Jan 3, 2007)

I've always enjoyed a bit more to my women and was recently reintroduced to the FA community. I'm interested in writing a few stories, but as a man I'm limited in female weight gaining experience. I'd like to write something semi-realistic showing a woman's growth from a regular weight to being a loveable SSBBW.

I know every woman is unique in her beauty, but if you could please just give me general outline it would help me and other budding writers out too.

ie. what's the first signs that she's gaining weight.
Changes in forearms, thighs, butt, bust, etc.
The progression of the belly from firm, to flabby, stretch marks, to extending out, double rolls, and eventually becoming a huge gut that hangs down.
Any other milestone event/signs to mark a girls progression to becoming a SSBBW.

Thanks so much


----------



## Observer (Jan 3, 2007)

kronostar said:


> I've always enjoyed a bit more to my women and was recently reintroduced to the FA community. I'm interested in writing a few stories, but as a man I'm limited in female weight gaining experience. I'd like to write something semi-realistic showing a woman's growth from a regular weight to being a lovable SSBBW.



And we look forward to seeing it! In fact, this thread might later be transferred to the Dimension’s Library Reader’s Forum, where authors frequently hang out.

Before we can address this question we have to first agree on what a SSBBW is. The two most commonly accepted definitions are being over size 28 (old NAAFA SIG criteria) or at least 300 pounds (Dimensions posters). For purposes of Dimension’s Library story key words I accept either one.



kronostar said:


> I know every woman is unique in her beauty, but if you could please just give me general outline it would help me and other budding writers out too.
> 
> ie. what's the first signs that she's gaining weight.
> Changes in forearms, thighs, butt, bust, etc.



Again, before replying we have to have definitions &#8211; you say “normal weight,” which I take it means that we’re not talking models and anorexic cheer leaders. Normal bodies have a mixture of adipose and muscle tissue, but the muscles when relaxed are not obviously visible, not are bones. Anyone over size 6 or under size 18 is to me “normal”

Weight gain is a function of calories and metabolism, also called diet and physical activity. But people’s tendencies in both areas are also a matter of heredity and peer example. Thus not all gaining is going to be identical. But the scenario below I think is typical.

Initial weight gain tends to occur in three areas, with one being predominant: upper torso (breast shoulders and upper arms), belly, and lower torso (hips and thighs). In some cases the predominance may be very strong due to genetic factors. In my experience, however, there is always a softening of the belly beyond the rib cage &#8211; the point at which it is noticed depends on what is going on in the other two. Forearms and calves are the last to grow,

The point sat which gain becomes truly noticeable depends on individuals. I have seen assertive active people (usually taller) with good wardrobe skills in the mid-250 range who looked to be under 200. I know of a 180 pound cheerleader capable of doing cartwheels who most would think to be under 150. I’ve also seen shorter people 170 with poor posture and attitude who look dumpy.

The first signs of notice are too tight clothes and jiggling flesh, whether of arms, belly or hips. Another landmark is too tight clothing. What everyone agrees on is that by the time love handles, back fat and a non-hereditary double chin set in, the person is indeed no longer just chubby but certifiably plump. And the shorter they are, the sooner they graduate from plump to fat.



kronostar said:


> The progression of the belly from firm, to flabby, stretch marks, to extending out, double rolls, and eventually becoming a huge gut that hangs down.
> 
> Any other milestone event/signs to mark a girls progression to becoming a SSBBW.



This is a misconception realistic writers should avoid as a stereotype. Not all bellies are flabby, not everyone gets cellulite and stretch marks, nor does everyone get a huge belly hang just because they are a SSBBW. Habitual exercise minimizes flabbiness, stretch marks frequently reflect rapid gain without adequate counter measures, and the degree of belly hang is a variable, not a given.



kronostar said:


> Thanks so much



You’re welcome.

My best advice for realistic gaining stories &#8211; read extensively those who have gone before. Note the plot and character development. Avoid extremes of eating and gaining, especially on a sustained basis. 5-6 pounds a month is about max, and even that should not be forever. Thirty pounds in nine months is a normal pregnancy &#8211; I personally think over 60 pounds a year is stretching credulity.

A final note - realistic stories are but one sub-genre of weight related stories. Those who read them tend to like protagonists who come out on top with satisfactory resolution of issues and happy endings.


----------



## lemmink (Jan 5, 2007)

Try checking out the websites of gainer models. They'll have before and after shoots, and progressive ones.


----------

